# next stop - choir and orchestra



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Franz Schubert - Messe G-Dur*

NATIONAL CHAMBER CHOIR OF ARMENIA
Art director R. Mlkeyan

NATIONAL CHAMBER ORCHESTRA OF ARMENIA
Art director V. Martirosyan

soprano M. Galoyan
tenor G. Poghosyan
bass A. Ohanyan

organ A. Bakunts

you tube comments

_bella interpretazione! bravo~!﻿

its wonderful.Bravo!! Amazing! God bless

Greatly performed. We will perform it on Christmas in our SchoolChurch, and I´ve been locking very strangely and long for such a good interpretation like this one. And it is the first recording with such a slow "Credo": SO NICE. I hate it, when this Credo is faster performed. I got the most strange feelings at the Gloria, WOW WOW WOW. <3._

conductor R. Mlkeyan

Pure delight. You dont have to be a personal believer to enjoy this, and feel the spiritual force in it.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Beethoven Missa solemnis NDR Sinfonieorchester John Eliot Gardiner*

*Ludwig van Beethoven Missa solemnis in D-Dur op. 123
NDR Sinfonieorchester conducted by John Eliot Gardiner
1.Kyrie 0:00
2.Gloria 9:40
3.Credo 26:15
4.Sanctus 44:15
5.Agnus Dei 59:30*

Not the best sound, but a mindblowing work and performance.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Berlioz - Roméo et Juliette - volledig live concert in HD*

1. Introduction: Combats -- Tumulte -- Intervention du
prince -- Prologue -- Strophes -- Scherzetto
2. Roméo seul: Tristesse -- Bruits lointains de concert
et de bal -- Grande fête chez Capulet -- Fête
PAUZE
3. Nuit serène -- Le jardin de Capulet silencieux et
déserte -- Scène d'amour
4. Scherzo: La reine Mab, ou la Fée des songes
5. Convoi funèbre de Juliette: 'Jetez des fl eurs pour la
vierge expirée'
6. Roméo au tombeau des Capulets -- Invocation:
Réveil de Juliette -- Joie délirante, désespoir --
Dernières angoisses et mort des deux amants
7. Finale: La foule accourt au cimetière -- Des Capulets
et des Montagus -- Récitatif et Air du Père Laurence
'Pauvres enfants que je pleure' -- Serment de
réconciliation 'Jurez donc par l'auguste symbole'

youtube comment

_Thanks for this upload - it's always good to hear a fresh performance of a great masterpiece by Berlioz. Being familiar with studio recordings of this work it's good to find this stands up very well in most departments. Soloists may not be of the very first rank but they're good overall. I've not heard anything conducted by James Gaffigan before but I do hope he develops into a great Berlioz interpreter to follow in the illustrious footsteps of Munch, Davis , Ozawa and Dutoit._

Outstanding performance! First time I listen to this work, and I must say it is very rich in dramatic, powerfull, emotional and adventurous, and also fragile, lyrical moments. Bravo! 
Great sound and the annoying dutch subtitles is just to switch off


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brahms Ein Deutsches Requiem Van Dam Battle Karajan Wiener Philharmoniker*

Johannes Brahms Ein Deutsches Requiem
Herbert von Karajan conducts Wiener Philharmoniker
„Selig sind, die da Leid tragen" (Moderatamente lento con espressione) 0:00
„Denn alles Fleisch, es ist wie Gras" (Allegro non troppo) 11:20
„Herr, lehre doch mich" (Andante moderato) 26:38
„Wie lieblich sind deine Wohnungen" (Moderatamente mosso) 38:25
„Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit" 44:10
„Denn wir haben hie keine bleibende Statt" (Andante, vivace, allegro) 52:25
„Selig sind die Toten" (Solenne) 1:06:05

First time listening to this requiem, and must say I am impressed. It must be a while since it is recorded, but still the sound isnt bad. But the work is so beatiful that I have to find a perfect sounding video later. (still hooked on videos)


----------

